# If YOU were building a new nano, what would you do?



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm interested in setting up a new nano planted tank in the 5-12 gallon range (prefer the higher end, but whatever works) to sit on a night stand. Here are the requirements I'm looking for:

1) I'm looking for a unique tank, not a normal 5 or 10g rimmed tank. Something rimless or perhaps a premade "cube" type of tank, a Fluval Edge perhaps? 

2) Must be LOW TECH and heavily planted (as in, a tank that is always looking overgrown)

Price is not a major concern, I'm just curious what some of you might offer as ideas for said tank. I'd love as much detail as you are willing to run your imagination with: type/size of tank, substrate, lighting, plants, hardscape fish... shrimp?

PS - This is not me being lazy, I have done tons of research and know what I'm doing. Think of this more as me crowd sourcing for finalized plans.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a fulval edge 12G and a 5g chi (which a caniser filter).. which are cool little tanks.

I also like the look of the Spec V


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

I would go with a truaqua 5.4 gallon tank
A fugeray-R
A small canister filter like a 2211, or maybe an ac20
Aquasoil new

Find some really cool looking wood then go to town with crypts ferns and mosses


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

thebuddha said:


> I would go with a truaqua 5.4 gallon tank
> A fugeray-R
> A small canister filter like a 2211, or maybe an ac20
> Aquasoil new
> ...


Interesting, I had never heard of the TrueAqua tanks... this is why I wanted to make this thread  I like that.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh, I had your perfect tank.

Aqueon Evolve 8 gallon, with stock filter and lighting. I added a small 25 watt heater. Substrate is the finest grains of eco complete, over an inch of MGOCPM. It was inhabited by 3 sparkling gouramis.


----------



## Sac ave (Oct 26, 2013)

Give the Schuber-Wright (Finnex) 9g a look. I picked one up a couple of weeks ago, and am very happy with the purchase.


----------



## tandaina (Aug 17, 2013)

If price isn't a concern? Get an Ehiem Aquastyle 9G (or larger). I adore mine.


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

check on amazon they have some nice nano sut ups >$120


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

i would look into sparkling goramies the cutest little fishes with tons of personality


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm picking up a 5g Chi (with no equiptment) in about an hour for $10
So I'll be watching this thread for ideas too :bounce:


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I would go with the Cadlights Zen series. Affordable high clarity rimless tanks, I believe they come with a glass lid as well. 3g, 5g, 7g, and 11g if I remember correctly.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

If I had to do my nano over again I'd go with dirt substrate, low tech, and a school of less common nano fishes. Cubes are cool but hard to scape for me, I go with a rectangular rimless.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

The Schuber Wright 9g is looking like a solid contender for tank for me:










EDIT:

So, I'm starting to shape it up a bit... Here's what I'm partial to right now:

- The above Schuber Wright 9g tank
- FugeRay - R
- Aquaclear 20
- Hydor Theo 50w heater (because it can fit inside the AC20)


I'm still open to suggestion, that's just what I've come up with so far based on what I've read and researched. As for substrate, I'm still not sure. I think I would like to do a nice base of Miracle Grow Organic with some red clay beads mixed in, but what should I cap it with? I see that Eco-Complete now offers a "fine" version, my current tank has the regular version which I feel like is too big. But I was thinking of doing a different color than black this time around, perhaps a reddish/brown substrate?


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Is the FugeRay-R really enough light for a ~10 gallon tank? Trying to find some info but the information seems mixed about whether it's adequate.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Mr. Aqua 12G Long. Quite easy to do low tech as it's only 9 inches high. Also gives you good options on fish as it's 35" long. Nothing better than seeing my schooling cardinal tetras race back and forth. I have a ZooMed 501 and the spray bar works wonders fyi.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

Fluval Edge- Especially for the nightstand. 
Open top- next to a bed= things happen. Sealed is the way to be


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

had a fluval edge 6 gallon , hated it. its a pain to get into water over flows when you try to put your hand in to move anything. if you want to do any thing in it you have to lower the water first. besides its hard to do any scaping in because your hand can't go straight in. gave the tank away for another to try. asked the person who took it is they were going to uncap it. they look nice as a rimless. and that would resolve the issues i had with it.

anyway look at the ADA tanks if money is not an issue. its what i would have bought if i seen it before i bought the tanks and lights i bought. the light that fits over them is so sleek looking. to me that company has it down of what a rimless should look like. its all about that clean look . http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_9_17&products_id=739#prettyPhoto


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

save money and get a tank that holds more water


----------



## JeniceMendosa (Oct 30, 2013)

really an impressive pics shown here, i am delighted with those they are impressive one


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Pooky125 said:


> Oh, I had your perfect tank.
> 
> Aqueon Evolve 8 gallon, with stock filter and lighting. I added a small 25 watt heater. Substrate is the finest grains of eco complete, over an inch of MGOCPM. It was inhabited by 3 sparkling gouramis.


This is a REALLY tempting tank to use, only because according to my research it's pretty much unbeatable in terms of what you get for your money. It's like an $80 tank that has all of the filtration and lighting you need for a low tech tank, all I'd need to do is buy my substrate and a hydor theo heater to throw into the overflow. Hmmm!


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm starting my first nano and its an Evolve 8 I found on clearance last week for $40. Some chain stores are phasing them out and you can get lucky deals like this. I'm not sure I would have paid $80 for it but at $40 it's awesome!

I *literally* just finished filling it with water. I discretely brought it in to work today and filled it. The filter on Evolves are easily and often modified, although no reason you couldn't go stock. I split an AC70 filter into two thinner blocks, stacked them in the front section and then have two packs of biomax normally used in AC 110 filters. I could easily lay another bag in but I think I have plenty. My plan is to just run plants and some shrimp. The stock light illuminates the tank but that is about it. I placed mine on my desk that has shelves overhead with a light underneath so I will probably be relying more on that more and then decide if I need a cheap desk lamp instead for better lighting.


----------



## Quisquose (Sep 1, 2013)

Ever since I first saw this vase- I've been dreaming about what I'd do with it. I'd love to fill it halfway and make a a sort of mini-swamp biotope, with a muddy-looking substrate, lots of plants, a stump that sticks out of the water, and some emergent plants sticking out of the water. I've thought of too many potential inhabitants to list, ranging from a pair of newts, some dwarf mud crabs, or even a group of small gouramis! This vase is huge, too, 20" D X 18" O X 12" H, so it could look amazing with the right stuff! I'm in love- but alas- no money to make it with!


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

ktownhero said:


> This is a REALLY tempting tank to use, only because according to my research it's pretty much unbeatable in terms of what you get for your money. It's like an $80 tank that has all of the filtration and lighting you need for a low tech tank, all I'd need to do is buy my substrate and a hydor theo heater to throw into the overflow. Hmmm!


I grew that entire jungle in there with just stock lighting. It's a pretty clean looking little setup, and easy to get going. I used a couple of fluval sponges and some filter floss as my media in the chamber, rather then the included stuff, but even still, very inexpensive. I got mine just after it came out, during a black friday sale for quite inexpensive. I really love it. I will say the lighting hasn't been fabulous. The first fixture started having some LED's go out after about 6 months. I emailed the company, and they were more then happy to send me a new one. That one also had some LED's go out. Mind, I've had the tank running for almost 2 years now, so they might have fixed this issue. Otherwise, long term you might want to consider picking up a small clamp light to go over the tank.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I would like go with one of the two:
ADA Mini M
Eheim 2211
Aquasoil
Archaea or Current LED

Other choice:
ADA 45P
Eheim 2213
Aquasoil
Archaea or Current LED


Pretty much the same, just different sizes. I am considering one of the other in the future, but may skimp off that list as I doubt I want to spend that much on a low tech. I would basically do the same, just swapping the tanks out with Truaqua and possibly skimping on the filter at first.


----------

